# I can sense it!!



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Cherry blossoms are showing up and the waters around 50 at PLO already give it to mid April perhaps well see the croakers!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

When the Dogwood trees bloom, the croaks are usually running.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Cant Wait, Blood You Know What Time It Is!:fishing:


bloodworm said:


> Cherry blossoms are showing up and the waters around 50 at PLO already give it to mid April perhaps well see the croakers!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Hueski said:


> When the Dogwood trees bloom, the croaks are usually running.


That's what I meant to say!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Hueski said:


> When the Dogwood trees bloom, the croaks are usually running.


That's what I meant to say!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we use this thread to track the croakers?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Not at VA beach yet. Give it time - a few weeks. Weather has been a bit too cold.



> Everyone is watching for the spring flounder bite, but no reports are coming in as of yet. All eyes are on the Eastern Shore, as this is where the run will occur first. Rumors suggest flatfish are showing up in the local pound nets, so hook and line catches should follow soon. Anglers are also hopeful for the debut run of spring croaker. But pier anglers are still anxiously awaiting the first bite.


http://vbsf.net/fishing-reports/


North Carolina is just getting started. Bogue inlet pier has them. 










Mid-state. 












> 4-7-14 ...... MONDAY ...... FINALLY! ... SEA MULLET and CROAKERS! ......
> 
> We had a pretty good weekend; SATURDAY was almost a record breaker! ........... The WATER TEMPERATURE is at 58* (thanks Dr. Bogus!), and we are seeing a classic SPRING mix of Wind, SUN, and Scattered Showers! .............. Congratulations to KENNETH HALL (Danville, VA)--1 lb. 1 oz. SEA MULLET ............. MARK PRICE & Friends (Mount Olive, NC)--COOLER of FISH .............. SHAWN ROYAL (Goldsboro, NC)-- SEA MULLET & CROAKERS ............. BRANDON SANDERFORD (Rocky Mount, NC)--15 oz. SEA MULLET .............. JOSH WILLIAMSON (Benson, NC)--14 oz. SEA MULLET ............... TONY MASSENGILL (Durham, NC)--11 oz. SEA MULLET & 7 oz. CROAKER! ............... As you can see, we aren't slaying them by any stretch of the imagination, but there is some good movement, and it will only get better from here! ............. Less than 3 weeks to EASTER WEEKEND! .............. Come on DOWN! .............. MIKE STANLEY


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Can we use this thread to track the croakers?


Lets do it!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Can we use this thread to track the croakers?


Lets do it!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Water temps in the bay right now, running 50 - 60 degrees. It will warm a bit more by Sat. Good weather this week means that they are on the fast track.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm picking April 27th.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe it


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'm picking April 27th.


I will pick April 26th at 11:59PM...


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

What's up pete


----------



## shanenpam2012 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Talapia said:


> I will pick April 26th at 11:59PM...


Damn! Out-smarted by a HUMAN this time!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

bigagotum said:


> what's up pete


me!!!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Unconfirmed report of a few croaker at Denbigh Pier, Virginia. Sorry folks, that's it for now. Keep us up to date, peeps!


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

One week from today.........April 19 .....point lookout


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Theyre at Buckroe pier


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

bloodworm said:


> Theyre at Buckroe pier


https://www.facebook.com/BuckroeFis...5899971168742/594352317323506/?type=1&theater


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

MrWiskers said:


> One week from today.........April 19 .....point lookout


Just might get your wish!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

> Croaker are filtering into the area, but there are no solid reports of catches as of yet. Anglers frequenting the lower Bay and coastal fishing piers are patiently awaiting the first spring run of these popular bottom fish, along with small bluefish.


http://drjball.com/reports.html


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

> Buckroe fishing pier update: The pier operator at Buckroe Fishing Pier (727-1486) reports the fishing pressure is starting to increase. Weather permitting, anglers, using squid for bait, are catching croakers measuring as long as 17 inches. There have been no flounder catches reported, but boaters, working fairly close to the pier, have reported catching keeper flounder, measuring up to 23 inches.





> James River fishing pier update: Bob Wharton, from the James River Fishing Pier (247-0364), said he received the first reports of large croaker catches this past week and the bite will continue to get better as the high temperatures set in. Even though catfish catches top all reports, that will change with the warmer water.


http://www.dailypress.com/sports/dp-spt-fishing-tidewater-0408,0,1530496.story


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

> Well, it's on, it's on, it's on!!! Flounder are in Rudee some over 4 lbs. Matt that works for me caught a 22 incher yesterday. Croaker off of Sandbridge yesterday so their here today.


http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/sho...ent-info-amp-1st-2014-ocean-charter?p=2318106


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

> FYI had a friend text me last nite he caught a horse croaker @ the CBBT.



http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/379194-Summer-hours-begin-04-15


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152250993463953&set=o.274605786996&type=1&theater Can It Be True Fellas?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Stinky_Pete, delivering the intel. Thank ya!

Can't wait for them little hard heads to come up here. Croaker mmhmmmopcorn:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Got 'em said:


> Stinky_Pete, delivering the intel. Thank ya!
> 
> Can't wait for them little hard heads to come up here. Croaker mmhmmmopcorn:


My job to fill in for 007 as "resident mad scientist" when he's slackin!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't be afraid to post your own updates, guys. 

Pete's as busy as a one legged man at an ass-kicking contest!


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Tyrik said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152250993463953&set=o.274605786996&type=1&theater Can It Be True Fellas?


It's true.  Was at Buckroe on Sunday night. Fish on every cast from 8:30 pm until around midnight when I left. Lots of small ones mixed in but managed 2 dozen keepers from 10 - 14 inches.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Guys we go over this every year! No one is gonna report them until after they have been here for 2 weeks or more all I will say is head to sothern md and wet some lines!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Talapia u mean u havnt been down yet this yr?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Croaker D said:


> Guys we go over this every year! No one is gonna report them until after they have been here for 2 weeks or more all I will say is head to sothern md and wet some lines!


Actually going fishing- brilliant!


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Im a noob so I'm curious, what is all the hubbub about croaker? Are the extremely good to eat?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

firemunkee said:


> Im a noob so I'm curious, what is all the hubbub about croaker? Are the extremely good to eat?


They're OK. 

That's like asking someone why fishing is fun or explaining why women are good looking. Try as I may, I don't get the "why," just that I do!


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

firemunkee said:


> Im a noob so I'm curious, what is all the hubbub about croaker? Are the extremely good to eat?


I've never gotten the croaker fever either. IDK good sir.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Because they fight good !


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Croaker D said:


> Talapia u mean u havnt been down yet this yr?


Down where? It you mean Southern MD fishing then not yet. I have been trout fishing and will be hitting the Bay this Weekend for convict bass. Looking foward to seeing some old friends.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We won't see a croaker run in mid bay until May 15th. By mid bay I mean Eastern Bay/Choptank area. There's way too much fresh water in the bay now. It's even doubtful for PLO.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I'm picking April 27th.


Id probably say after the 25th w the weather now myself


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

opcorn:

*The Bushwood area of the Wicomico; as well as Point Lookout are traditionally areas where the vanguard of croakers first arrive. There have been rumors of some croakers being caught in lower Potomac River pound nets which is usually the first sign of things to come.*

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board...-report-overview-april-23-2014-a-5007912.html


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

okay theyre here well into the river!!!


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

bloodworm said:


> View attachment 11987
> 
> 
> okay theyre here well into the river!!!


I'll be waiting to ambush them at Colonial Beach in a couple of weeks! They're getting close


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice


----------

